# Mounting driving lights - UNIBAR



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone have ideas how to stop the driving lights mouted on the 'Unibar' from shaking all over the place. I think it is because the front bumper of the X-trail is plastic and is not the best support base for the 'Unibar'.

Any other ideas on how to mount driving lights, for those without nudge bars on the front.

Thanks

bas


----------

